
Google responds to academic funding controversy – with a GIF - urahara
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/17/google-responds-to-academic-funding-controversy-with-a-gif/
======
gozur88
The WSJ just keeps getting worse and worse. At this rate in five years or so
it will be _The Sun_.

~~~
colejohnson66
While I agree with you... This is TechCrunch, not WSJ?

~~~
enzanki_ars
The article talks about a group releasing a list of academic papers they claim
were funded by Google, and the WSJ released a story titled "Paying Professors:
Inside Google’s Academic Influence Campaign." While I can not read much past
the title (paywall and I'm on my phone), it seems like WSJ did not do much
research to back the clams in the list. TechCrunch is just reporting on the
story here. The comment above you was most likely referencing the quality of
WSJ's research.

